# Čiň čertu dobře, peklem se ti odmění



## Hrdlodus

Citace pana Jana Šaldy:

_"Dívám se, že dost Čechů ani nerozumí přísloví "Čiň čertu dobře, peklem se ti odmění"  Činit čertovi dobře neznamená dělat dobré skutky, ale ty špatné a proto se mu peklem odměnil. Chápeš Rudolf Martinec, Klášterec nad Ohří ? "

_Zdroj_: _http://www.novinky.cz/diskuse?id=352656&articleId=/koktejl/328564-losi-samice-napadla-lovce-ktery-ji-zrovna-osvobodil.html&sectionId=7S tímto výkladem jsem se setkal poprvé. Logiku to má. Setkal jste se někdo s takovýmto výkladem?


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

osobně se domnívám, že ve společnosti - jak je správně výše zmíněno, uvedeno - kolují dva zcela různé výklady tohoto známého rčení, či českého pořekadla, ano, které si - již z podstaty věci - velice odporují (popis viz níže). 

Můj výklad:

*1. varianta*:
a) "Každý dobrý skutek je/bývá/či musí býti po zásluze potrestán."
b) "Kdo po Tobě kamenem, Ty po něm (zase) chlebem."
c) "Pro dobrotu, na žebrotu. (=> dobrý skutek, projevená dobrá vůle se vždy otočí proti Tobě!)"
d) "Nevděčnost, nevděk" (Obrazně: Za pomoc, dobrou radu nepříteli/falešnému příteli, dostaneš kudlu/nůž do zad.)
etc.

*2. varianta*:
a) "I v pekle je dobré míti přátele..."


Přikláním se k první variantě, tj. zřejmě k p. Martincovi...! Vnímám - ?chybně? - toto známé rčení, pořekadlo jako "projevenou nevděčnost, podraz"...

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## kirmakX6on

cože??? ...to teda...uplně zírám jak zjara :-D

já toto rčení chápu uplně jinak a nepovažoval jsem je nikdy za obtížné k pochopení...

_čiň čertu dobře, peklem se ti odmění_ znamená prostě to, co to říká --- pokud činíme dobře (dobré skutky) někomu, kdo sám je zlosyn a darebák ("čert"), nemůžeme očekávat vděk (jako u normálního člověka - "nečerta"), ale můžeme očekávat, že se nám "odmění" (ironicky myšleno) pěknou lumpárnou (peklem), resp. neměli bychom být překvapeni, když nás i poté, co jsme mu např. pomohli, nějak podvede a zneužije...

Určitě není pravda to, co psal ten první člověk v té diskuzi, to je pitomost. Když se činí čertu dobře, dělají se dobré skutky, nikoliv špatné, jak tvrdil ten člověk. Většina Čechů to tedy chápe správně.


----------



## vianie

Ja som toto porekadlo nepoznal a po prečítaní som ho chápal zase abstraktne, čiže čert rovnása diabol a konať mu dobre rovnása posluhovať mu diabolskými skutkami výsledkom ktorých je to peklo.


----------



## francisgranada

Našiel som tu vysvetlenie maďarskej verzie toho príslovia (namiesto "peklem se ti odmění" je "vezme ťa za to do pekla"): _podlý človek aj za dobro platí zlom. _


----------

